# Share Orkut Tips & Tricks here...



## Garbage (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Guys...!!

Recently  I read a threat that was abt Orkut. So I think that why not to start a new Threat abt Tip s & Tricks abt orkut...

U can share the tips & Tricks here. But usefull....

Lets Go ------->>>>>>


----------



## Pathik (Aug 23, 2006)

google it.. There r many


----------



## Garbage (Aug 23, 2006)

can i add picture in scrapbook?


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 23, 2006)

there is a thread on pictures in orkut in this QnA section itself.......


----------



## rahul286 (Sep 19, 2006)

Adding picture ability is disbled..
it was a small bug... may be firewall problem...
its fixed now... 

*Here r list of other tricks from me!*

Using Orkut From Mobile Devices!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2006/11/11/using-orkut-from-mobile-devices/

Orkut: Finally a scrapbook flooder for new orkut codes!!!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2006/08/08/orkut-finally-a-scrapbook-flooder-for-new-orkut-codes/

UPDATED :: Orkut - Send a common scrap to all ur friends with one click!!! (working version)
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/06/11/orkut-send-a-common-scrap-to-all-ur-friends-with-one-click/

Orkut Scrapbook to RSS Feeds - Now check your scraps without logging into orkut!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/05/14/...check-your-scraps-without-logging-into-orkut/

Subscribe to RSS Feed of Your Favorite Orkut Communities
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/06/07/...uned-without-logging-into-your-orkut-account/

Orkut Scrap Deleter Script! (Anti-Flooding)
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/04/03/orkut-scrap-deleter-script-anti-flooding/

Orkut Pics Enlarger Script!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/03/30/orkut-pics-enlarger-script/

Finding Email Id of any Orkut user! Its working again 
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/02/24/finding-email-id-of-any-orkut-user-its-working-again/

Hide your orkut profile name again!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/02/24/hide-your-orkut-profile-name-again/

Firefox: Orkut Toolbar for Firefox 2.0
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/01/19/firefox-orkut-toolbar-for-firefox-20/

And The List Goes on...
More tricks about Firefox, Adsense, Blogging, Windows & Hacking!

Coutsey: *www.devilsworkshop.org


----------



## Garbage (Sep 19, 2006)

thanx rahul......


----------



## nithinks (Sep 19, 2006)

there is one community named "orkut tricks" check that out..... . in orkut!


----------



## rahul286 (Sep 20, 2006)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> thanx rahul......


Ur Welcome Shirish 
__________


			
				shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> thanx rahul......


 Ur Welcome Shirish


----------

